# How to paint elevators



## DIYdds (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, 

We have an office building with 3 floors and are looking to repaint our elevator. We've tried calling painting companies for quotes but they are either not interested in taking a "small job" or we were quoted over $3000. We are trying to see if we can take on this project ourselves but need a little help. 

Currently, our elevator doors are painted inside and out and throughout the years the paint has chipped and have been scratched. 

What kind of paint should we use? What is the process of this project? Any suggestions or advice is very helpful and welcomed! 

Thank you!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

No different than painting anything else, we need much more information in order to help. First off ,what is the paint now, oil or latex?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hold the brush steady, push the button. Move the brush two inches to the left, hold steady, push the button, repeat to the end. Ha Ha, Had to do that. I sometimes have nothing better to contribute.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

We supplied a waterborne, two-componennt polyurethane to some high-rises in downtown San Francisco. This is a tough, abrasion resistant, eco-friendly product that will not lift previous coatings. Look for* HP-105* on the following link:
http://www.jfbhartcoatings.com/

Avoid conventional acrylic enamels. They turn to goo from the lanolin in people's hands within weeks. Alkyds, although good, have a residual solvent odor that your patients and other building occupants may find objectionable. Some people don't just object, they swear you are trying to kill them.HP-105 has a low VOC of less than 50 gpl.
This will require normal preparation: cleaning, sanding, etc. It is self-priming on bare metal.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Hold the brush steady, push the button. Move the brush two inches to the left, hold steady, push the button, repeat to the end. Ha Ha, Had to do that. I sometimes have nothing better to contribute.



I'm a little disappointed in your answer, Joe...it's not typical of you to leave out important details on fine finishing. Obviously for this type of app, the person applying the paint must be aware that he, in order to maintain a proper wet-edge, is gonna have to push the "up", then "down" button - repeatedly - _and in rapid succession_ (and personally, I would've recommended a 2.5" brush).


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ric knows paint said:


> I'm a little disappointed in your answer, Joe...it's not typical of you to leave out important details on fine finishing. Obviously for this type of app, the person applying the paint must be aware that he, in order to maintain a proper wet-edge, is gonna have to push the "up", then "down" button - repeatedly - _and in rapid succession_ (and personally, I would've recommended a 2.5" brush).


I totally agree. And shouldn't the door be sprayed or rolled using the door open/close and up/down buttons rather than brushed on? And what to do about the combination paint voc's and those created by whoever "cut the cheese" inside? Couldn't I just 40 or 60 grit the surface and glue on vinyl film so I never have to paint again?


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Elevators would require an industrial grade product- as suggested, a urethane (especially for the exterior). This would be the most durable solution.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I totally agree. And shouldn't the door be sprayed or rolled using the door open/close and up/down buttons rather than brushed on? And what to do about the combination paint voc's and those created by whoever "cut the cheese" inside? Couldn't I just 40 or 60 grit the surface and glue on vinyl film so I never have to paint again?[/quote]
> 
> 
> that will work:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Will22 said:


> Elevators would require an industrial grade product- as suggested, a urethane (especially for the exterior). This would be the most durable solution.


They used the same urethane reinforced paint they used on the basement floors in this building. Looks great so far but it has only been about 8 months.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, this thread is leaving me with thoughts of Stevie Tyler and an Aerosmith song.........


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Hold the brush steady, push the button. Move the brush two inches to the left, hold steady, push the button, repeat to the end. Ha Ha, Had to do that. I sometimes have nothing better to contribute.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::clap:


----------

